# 10-15-06 Digs



## Jim (Oct 15, 2006)

Gene and I attacked the old dump for a few hours today. Mostly common stuff today, but I did find my first broken pontiled base! My one interesting find for the day was this BIM C.R. BAILEY'S/ CELEBRATED/ PETROLEUM JELLY/ NEW YORK. I have never seen this one, so any info would be welcome. ~Jim


----------



## brokenshovel (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry but when I need Petroleum jelly the last thing I'm doing is celebrating!
 Nice bottle


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Oct 15, 2006)

Neat Bottle, Jim.  Makes me wonder if that was the guy who started the whole cheseborough new york/ vaseline thing.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 16, 2006)

I dug one of those last year and I think swizzle has one like mine. Your's looks a little older, I think swizzle's was like mine, with no seams on the threaded part.  I think a guy replied to him that it was a quieting medicine for kids w/ cholic so who knows what was in this one.  Robert Cheeseborough invented vaseline actually he discovered it as a by product from oil drilling rigs.  The drillers hated it cuz it gummed up the works but they did notice it helped heal up cuts.  He isolated it in a lab and the rest is history.  He also advocated gulping down a spoonfull of the stuff every morning and this guy lived to be 96 or something.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Oct 16, 2006)

I learn something new every day on this forum! Love it!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 17, 2006)

hey cobalt great info bud!! got to love it mike


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Cobalt, that's cool. I hadn't seen the Rexoleum before either. I did some research and found that these products were made by Charles R. Bailey, who was in operation from the 1890s until sometime before 1920. ~Jim


----------



## WAYNE (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Jim,I picked up a Chesebrough petroleum jelly bottle last week in a rock pile.On my bottle it says it was made in Montreal Canada.
It's a clear one with the writing on bottom.
Wayne "Bluenoser" Gillie
Nova Scotia


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2006)

Cool. I never knew that there was a Canadian variant of the Chesebrough. We always find the New York ones here. ~Jim


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 17, 2006)

I've never seen the petroleum jelly one you have.  I'm thinking he was a competetor of Cheseborough.  In addition to meds, I think I saw a C. R. Bailey, New York, perfumer bottle listed. I think my bottle has the potential to be SCA, your's sort of looks that way too.


----------

